# Barker 3000Lb Electric Tongue Jack Stuck



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

My tongue jack is stuck in the up position. When I push the down button the jack makes the same clicking noise that it dose when it is coming up and reaches its limit. Needless to say my trailer is stuck on my tow rig for now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a Barker 3500 and you can remove the top with the bubble and put a hand crank on it.


----------



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Andover Family said:


> I have a Barker 3500 and you can remove the top with the bubble and put a hand crank on it.


yeah so when I tried to use the manual override I bent the hand crank trying to get it down. This indicates to me that the post assembly its self is stuck.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

That just happened to me with my UF tongue jack. I pushed the button the other way to raise the jack even though it was at it's limit. Something "clunked" back into place and I was able to lower it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well you can remove the baker and put your manual jack back on to get the trailer off of the TV or you could even use a floor jack to raise it off the TV.

As far as it being stuck, I was not aware there was a clutch or limit switch on travel. There is a shear pin that could have been broken when you hit the top.


----------

